# Looking for work



## edgarreyesjr253 (7 d ago)

Anyone in Washington state need any drywall finishers 20+ years experience can also match texture and paint willing to travel if need to


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

travel then man. there is work all over midwest. at least last year there was from what i heard.


----------

